# Phragmipedium hirtzii



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2009)

Always in bloom, I really like that specie....


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2009)

JP, what differences are there between this species and longifolium? Nicr blooming BTW


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2009)

That is a good question, very different I'll say... The habit and growths, coloration are very differents one of my favourite characteristic is the intense sparkeling inside the pouch, it is just gorgeous...


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Hummm.. I've seen plants labelled as hirtzii many years ago but have no remembence of their details! We have a show coming up in April, I'll keep my eyes out for this one.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Hummm.. I've seen plants labelled as hirtzii many years ago but have no remembence of their details! We have a show coming up in April, I'll keep my eyes out for this one.



I di d have to get 3 differents clones to get a real good one...


----------



## Kyle (Mar 1, 2009)

Yours is really nice. I like the twists in the petals. Please let me now when you have a division. 

I have trouble blooming mine. Any suggestions? Mine is about 7-10 growths.

It also differs from longifolium by the lack of dark hairs on the staminoid.

Kyle


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Kyle said:


> It also differs from longifolium by the lack of dark hairs on the staminoid.
> 
> Kyle


I see that now. Thanks


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2009)

Kyle said:


> Yours is really nice. I like the twists in the petals. Please let me now when you have a division.
> 
> I have trouble blooming mine. Any suggestions? Mine is about 7-10 growths.
> 
> ...



I did have 3 differents clones, That one is always in bloom, very easy... Others 2 I do have them for at least 10 years and never saw any flower yet??? Same culture same mix and same condition....?
I'll put your name on for a division...


----------



## toddybear (Mar 1, 2009)

Most of my phrags are 'never in bloom'...it would be nice to have one that did!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 1, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! I like the shape of the petals!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 1, 2009)

toddybear said:


> Most of my phrags are 'never in bloom'...it would be nice to have one that did!



Maybe you need to give them a really stern talking-to...:rollhappy:


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 1, 2009)

long the petals, very beautiful


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice shape!!!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice, Jean-Pierre. I'm finding this species difficult to grow. Do you have any secrets you could share?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 2, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice, Jean-Pierre. I'm finding this species difficult to grow. Do you have any secrets you could share?



Not much secret? I think the secret is only one Genus culture, quality water (rain water if it is possible), moss as substrate (never use coco with Phrag), good temp variation... 
As an enthousiastic hybridor, I've got the chance to keep many seedling from my crosses and don't fight to much with the slow growers and fragiles one...
This selection with time, give me very easy growing plants use to grow in our northen conditions of cultutre. This is probably the secret!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2009)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Not much secret? I think the secret is only one Genus culture, quality water (rain water if it is possible), moss as substrate (never use coco with Phrag), good temp variation...
> As an enthousiastic hybridor, I've got the chance to keep many seedling from my crosses and don't fight to much with the slow growers and fragiles one...
> This selection with time, give me very easy growing plants use to grow in our northen conditions of cultutre. This is probably the secret!


Thanks! Most of my Phrags grow very well in Diatomite & CHC, but I think I'd better try a different media for hirtzii.


----------



## Jorch (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice!! :drool::clap: how many growths does this plant have? 

I have 2 3-growths divisions.. but it didn't seem to grow much last year in fine bark and sphag.. I'll move it to sphag mix this year and water it more.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 3, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks! Most of my Phrags grow very well in Diatomite & CHC, but I think I'd better try a different media for hirtzii.



When CHC reach our market, I did heard all good thinks about it. I did try with clay pellet and charcoal on few plants at first and it seems very good. The plants thrive on that mix for a good period of time almost a year with good succes. But after that period, I did start to have rot problems, without any know reason and it was fast each days I was loosing 15 to 20 Growths and for sure some plants (naturally the one you don't want too lose first!) 

One day, I did sample the lexivia (running water from the pot after watering) and the pH reach over 9, I was shocked! I did freakout and repot everybody as fast as I could, a big job! Many of my plant did take over a year and more to recuperate from that episode. Now I'm growing in moss and it stay acid....

Almost all my friend who trid that stuff will never return with that for Phrags. But they like it for Paphs and Phalaenopsis.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2009)

I guess I'll have to check the pH. Maybe the diatomite keeps it more neutral?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 3, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I guess I'll have to check the pH. Maybe the diatomite keeps it more neutral?



Possible, I never use diatomite, is it silica? should be a little bit acid? I wonder? But I always said if it work good for you don't change anything...


----------



## John M (Mar 3, 2009)

That's reallly nice, Jean-Pierre.


----------



## odin (Mar 4, 2009)

Super ce phragmi, J'espère avoir a chance d'en toruver un, un jour!!!


----------

